

Royal pardon for codebreaker Alan Turing - oracuk
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25495315

======
oracuk
sorry, ignore this submission, forgot I was on the mobile site and as such
this is a duplicate.

~~~
ColinWright
You can delete it.

